# cohabiting couples New info



## AidUK (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi guys - I know i know there is lots on this subject but wait! My partner is working here for a few weeks with her company and I am on holiday visa- different name passports and hotels have been no issue, but , and here's the but - her HR person (not a reputed person in HR) has said that if we moved out here and we had separate sponsors or one or the other was sponsored and the other on monthly visa runs then we CAN live together legally! Is there any truth in this being the first question and where would I visit to find out definitively if no one here knows being the second. Naturally I am posting here as I do not want to find my own way to telling the wrong authority through inquiry we are staying together currently and end up in a sharia court blacklisted for a mister meaner or something. Anyone have a clue- well an answer - that would be great. The source of the answer would be most helpful as this does directly have an impact on our potential future plans. Thanks.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

you cannot cohabit legally with the opposite sex unless you are married or family. period. it has nothing to do with sponsorship or visas. 

if you plan on coming together, and not being married, recognize that whoever is working will NOT be able to sponsor the other so that person WILL have to do visa runs if not gainfully employed and therefor sponsored by that employer. the unemployed person may also experience difficulties with obtaining a chequing account, credit card, insurance, car purchase, etc. due to not having a visa [and therefore also not having an emirates id].

there are many couples who do live here unmarried but you do need to be careful. it's not like the police come knocking door to door asking for marriage certificates but if they have any other reason to deal with you and then find out you are cohabiting, they will definitely not overlook it.

if caught, it isn't just a "misdemeanour", it carries jail time for sex outside marriage as well as deportation after you're done the time.

so as i said, it is commonly done, but you should be aware that it is illegal.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

I'd also look quite carefully at everything else this HR person is telling you.

They are clearly just telling you what you want to hear, rather than what you need to hear, which should start ringing a few alarm bells...


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

HR giving wrong information? I just don't believe it....


----------



## lightofyourlife (Sep 4, 2013)

sammylou is totally right...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Windsweptdragon said:


> HR giving wrong information? I just don't believe it....


Mr Meaner's niece employed through wasta no doubt.


----------



## AidUK (Sep 1, 2013)

Sammylou- that was quite concise and thank you. I want to hear what I NEED to know, and that was it. As the HR person works here we asked the question, however I thought it too good to be true, but thank you for clearing that up. As for an I'd card, I want to live in comfort not struggling so that would be essential by the sound of it, so proper visa it is. Having sex with my partner outside of marriage.... do I have to? She will now kill me if she picks up my IPad.....


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

AidUK said:


> Sammylou- that was quite concise and thank you. I want to hear what I NEED to know, and that was it. As the HR person works here we asked the question, however I thought it too good to be true, but thank you for clearing that up. As for an I'd card, I want to live in comfort not struggling so that would be essential by the sound of it, so proper visa it is. Having sex with my partner outside of marriage.... do I have to? She will now kill me if she picks up my IPad.....


it's good to be cautious of information that simply comes out of someone's mouth, especially when it feels too good to be true. continue being cautious and do your research to compare notes. 

we try very hard on the forum to help each other with proper facts and true experiences. so happy to hear we've helped and continue to post here whenever you feel stumped. moving to a new country is a daunting task!


----------



## AidUK (Sep 1, 2013)

*Wasta haha*



Mr Rossi said:


> Mr Meaner's niece employed through wasta no doubt.


A touch of google, a you tube video and you understand Wasta - All I need is a genie wish for wasta! 

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...PekfwSKxMXdtv3MAw&sig2=drM-_a7uOBf8tME_x4bULQ


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Mr Meaner's niece employed through wasta no doubt.


AidUK, it seems you missed both my subtle correction and Mr. Rossi's joke. read this forum chat and i'm sure you'll have a good chuckle at yourself. 

I really like it when people spell "misdemeanor" as "mister meaner" - AudiWorld Forums


*i hope you take this post as it is intended - in the spirit of mirth and fun


----------



## celticcavegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

It isn't legal. If you do it, I would go for a west-pat and couple-heavy area (eg. downtown, marina) rather than a traditional or family area, and when talking to neighbours, refer to your girlfriend as your wife


----------



## AidUK (Sep 1, 2013)

sammylou said:


> AidUK, it seems you missed both my subtle correction and Mr. Rossi's joke. read this forum chat and i'm sure you'll have a good chuckle at yourself.
> 
> I really like it when people spell "misdemeanor" as "mister meaner" - AudiWorld Forums
> 
> ...


I got there in the end- my spelling is bad. still I got the wasta!:smash:


----------

